#ubuntu-design 2012-04-23
<sladen> https://ubuntu.optimalworkshop.com/optimalsort/ubuntuia <-- help wanted.  Should take about 15 minutes to fill out
<czajkowski> sladen: oh interesting
<Omega> sladen: The examples were off-putting "smoked bacon", "raw salmon".
<sladen> Omega: groovy.  Eh, what's the context (I'm guessing Fedora naming?)
<sladen> Omega: ahhh, on the example in the card sort.
<sladen> Omega: I confuse that I hadn't looked in detail
<sladen> confess
<sladen> Omega: but as a vegetarian, I'm inclined to agree
<Omega> sladen: Hopefully the next will have less gruesome examples :)
<sladen> Omega: perhaps I can encourage you to skip the example, and go straight to be main course
<sladen> Omega: which has real-world pages on the Ubuntu website that need categorising
<Omega> sladen: I tried but it said that I didn't have flash.
<sladen> Omega: thank you for trying.
<Omega> sladen: Because you have been so nice to me, I shall do my best to get this working.
<Omega> sladen: Alright, I have it working, now I shall complete it.
<Omega> sladen: What is meant with "Verticles"?
<Omega> Verticals*
 * Omega blushes
<sladen> Omega: perhaps stick it in group called "don't understand"
<sladen> Omega: because if it is not understandable/findable, then that page is somewhat useless
<sladen> Omega: there's no reason to blush.  The exercise is about making the Ubuntu.com site better in the long-run.  And for every person such as you (or I) that don't understand that terms, there will be 10 others who spotted it and didn't want to say
<sladen> Omega: 100 others who spotted it and didn't know how to say.  1000 others who spotted it and didn't know, and 10,000 others who just didn't understand it either
#ubuntu-design 2012-04-25
<om26er> is there a banner that says "Precise Release Party" ???
<om26er> could anyone please point me to that ?
#ubuntu-design 2012-04-26
<psivaa> i find it inconsistent to have the app window close icon on the top left corner whilst the app's tab close buttons are on the top right
<psivaa> this could have been discussed here prev but i am new :$
<peterm-ubuntu> we are live!
<abira> sup
#ubuntu-design 2012-04-28
<JanC> as the gnome3-based system configuration tool is really annoying from a UX perspective, is there any chance Ubuntu will fix it or replace it by something better?  ;)
<JanC> I mean, the "single window for all settings" concept is really annoying
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-22
<mpt> Completed initial "Security & Privacy" settings design for the phone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Phone
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-23
<mpt> katie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=14&rev1=13
<mpt> Just posted the winning layout for System Settings overview on phone. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#phone
<snwh> have some affirmation mpt: :D
<mpt> ^_^
#ubuntu-design 2013-04-24
<me4oslav> mhal119 - tell dmitry to fix the background colour of the IRC and Terminal app - people don't go below #2d2d2d when it come to colour that will serve as a BG for a lot of text
<me4oslav> comes*
<me4oslav> #222222 not #2d2d2d (not that it makes that much of difference ;p)
#ubuntu-design 2014-04-22
<howefield> exit
<snwh> entrance
#ubuntu-design 2014-04-23
<ixxvil> whoever is awae
#ubuntu-design 2015-04-20
 * mpt discovers http://thomaspark.co/2011/10/making-menus-escapable/
<mpt> Wow, I wish I’d seen that four years ago
#ubuntu-design 2016-04-26
<mike00> Hi
<mike00> Can anyone suggest me an icon for an Ubuntu touch application?
#ubuntu-design 2016-04-27
<sladen> JohnLea___: testing testing testing
<JohnLea___> sladen; I'm at a sprint this week, but Marcus will be at the weekly meeting
<sladen> JohnLea___: on Hangouts, do you know if Marcus is expecting soemthing else?
#ubuntu-design 2016-05-01
<lffkudil> i have a neat idea
<lugarius> hey
